# AIO Kühler überhitzt durch 3090



## SFT-GSG (21. Dezember 2020)

Kurzes Lagebild:

Gehäuse Fractal Define 7
AIO Corsair H110iGT
5950x
3090 Founders

Vorn blasen 3x140mm ein. Oben ist die AIO 280mm verbaut. Hinten zieht nochmal ein 140mm Lüfter raus.

Das Problem. Die Wakü ist für den 5950x ausreichend (unter last 70C°). Selbst wenn die der CPU 240W gebe, ist die Temp noch unter 90C°.

Das war alles okay mit der 1080ti, die 3090 (auf280W gedrosselt) bläst ja nach oben und erhitzt den den Kühler. So erreicht die CPU im Spielbetrieb sehr schnell die 90C°. Habe die gesamte Belüftung nun auf maximum gedreht, so reicht es im Mittel die CPU auf 87C°.

Aber der Frühling und Sommer kommt.

Meine Überlegung war, die AIO in die front zu basteln, ich halte aber von dem Konzept nicht viel, da so schon warme Luft ins Gehäuse geblasen wird, die ja eigentlich raus soll....

Überlegung 2 war die AIO komplett zu entsorgen und wieder auf einen Luftkühler zu wechseln. So kann ich im Deckel 3x140mm verbauen. Meine Vermutung ist, dass die Lamellen des AIO Kühlers nicht genug Luft durchlassen....immerhin müssen da mit GPU und CPU 400-500W an Abluft durch......

irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## Dragon AMD (21. Dezember 2020)

Bei Aio mit Ryzen sitzt der Hotspot nicht günstig im Kühler.

Es gibt von der8auer ein Kit für Aio damit der Hotspot wieder mittig unter dem Kühler sitzt. 

Oder einen guten Luftkühler nehmen.

Eventuell etwas undervolten damit die Temperaturen besser sind. Die Leistung sollte gleich bleiben.


----------



## Westcoast (21. Dezember 2020)

ich würde empfehlen einen Noctua D15 zu verbauen und weitere drei Lüfter oben zu erweitern.
Mit einem 5950x und RTX 3090 hast du wirklich zwei Hitzköpfe die man erstmal kühlen muss.
Alles unter Wasser zu setzen wäre eine andere alternative, natürlich muss man nochmal 400 euro aufwärts planen.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2020)

@SFT-GSG​Daran wird sich nichts ändern, weil auch der CPU Kühler mit Luft zum kühlen die warme Luft der Grafikkarte bekommen wird. Vorteil einer Wasserkühlung ist nun mal ein Radiator auch anders zu verbauen und mit einer AIO hast du da keine großen Möglichkeiten. Denn wie du schon selbst gemerkt hast bekommt der Radiator oben die warme Luft der Grafikkarte ab und davor die Grafikkarte die warme Luft des Radiators. Aber selbst wenn du den Radiator vorne verbaust wird sich an der Grafikkarte nicht viel ändern. Mit deiner Grafikkarte ist es mir jetzt nicht bekannt, aber mit Grafikkarten was ich dazu genutzt habe hat sich die Temperatur der Grafikkarte um etwa 5°C verschlechtert. Lag aber dann immer noch im Bereich wo es noch gut war.

Am besten testest du es einfach mal aus und schaust selbst wie es sich verhalten wird.

Die Drehzahl der Lüfter bilden natürlich immer ein Kompromiss zwischen Drehzahl und Wassertemperatur und diese wiederum ist auch für die CPU-Temperatur ausschlaggebend. Eine custom Wasserkühlung kann hier nur dann besser ausfallen wenn hierzu mehr Fläche verbaut ist um mehr Wärme abführen zu können. Dadurch können dann meist auch Lüfter langsamer laufen. Sollte dann noch die Grafikkarte auch mit Wasser gekühlt werden ist es noch besser, weil dann nur noch die Radiatoren und dessen Lüfter zum regeln verbleiben. Aber solch eine custom Wakü kostet auch einiges mehr.

Der Hauptvorteil einer AIO ist immer noch nur die Optik und alles besser erreichen zu können, denn von der Kühlleistung tut sich da nicht viel mehr. Wasser alleine reicht hier nicht um kühler zu werden, da alles auch von den verbauten Lüfter und der Fläche abhängt.


----------



## EyRaptor (21. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde als erstes versuchen die AIO in die Front vom Gehäuse zu bauen.
Der Verbrauch der CPU ist ja nicht so gigantisch dass auf der anderen Seite der AIO bolle warme Luft rauskommt.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2020)

Bei meinem Sohn haben wir einen 3900X und eine 2080 Super verbaut und zunächst hatten wir oben ein 240er Radiator mit einer AIO von Alphacool verbaut. Die CPU-Temperatur war soweit ganz in Ordnung und die Wassertemperatur ging auf 42°C. Rein blasend hat dazu geführt das die Grafikkarte zu heiß wurde, weil nicht genug warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse abgeführt werden konnte und raus blasend war halt das Ergebnis mit 79°C CPU und 42°C Wassertemperatur. Da eine AIO von Alphacool auch leicht erweitert werden kann haben wir vorne noch ein 360er Radiator dazu verbaut und damit kommt er nun 72-75°C mit der Grafikkarte obwohl hier warme Luft vom Radiator kommt und etwa 70-75°C CPU-Temperatur und die Wassertemperatur um die 37-39°C.

Wir haben also die Wassertemperatur unter 40°C bekommen und sind auch von 1900 U/min der Lüfter auf 1200 U/min runter gekommen. Uns war die Wassertemperatur wichtig, weil wir hatten noch kein Hochsommer und 42°C mit fast max. Drehzahl der Lüfter war auch nicht ganz so ohne. Die Wassertemperatur haben wir auch nur deshalb auslesen können weil wir mit dieser AIO ein Temperatursensor + Quadro Lüftersteuerung mit verbauen konnten.


----------



## Richu006 (21. Dezember 2020)

Bist nicht der erste, der erschrickt, waaös passiert wenn man ne 3090 einbaut. Gab schon mehrere Threads dazu.

Möglichkeiten:
1. Radiator in die Front.... schauen was mit den gpu temps pssdiert. (Sollte denke ich kein grosses Problem geben)
2. Der hintere Lüfter im Gehäuse drehen. So dass der etwas frische Luft ins gehäuse bringt, mit der dann der Radiator arbeiten kann. (Bringt evtl. Nicht viel.)
3. Neues Gehäuse kaufen mit besserem Airflow, und besserer Radiator Platziermöglichkeit
4. Komplett mit Wasser kühlen auch gpu. Wobei auch da der Radiator Platz fehlt. Evtl. Also mit externem Radiator. Wäre die beste wenn auch teuerste Lösung.

5. Komplett mit Luft kühlen. Aber auch das bringt evtl..nur bedingt etwas.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2020)

Im allgemeinem ist es immer besser das ganze selbst auszutesten und so je nach Temperaturen zu schauen was besser ist. 
Lüfter sind auch schnell umgedreht und selbst ein Radiator lässt sich mit einer AIO schnell umbauen. Nur die Kabeln sollte man noch nicht richtig verlegen solange nicht sicher stehen wie das Ganze verbaut bleiben soll.


----------



## SFT-GSG (21. Dezember 2020)

Danke für die Antworten. Ich mag es gerne Wartungsarm, habe aber schon mit dem Gedanken einer Custom Wakü gespielt, allerdings war das bisher nicht wirklich nötig.

Ich brauche wohl auch eher 2 andere Lüfter für die WAKÜ, mit mehr Druck. Momentan hab ich da 2 eloop 140mm von noisblocker drauf, die originalen waren abartig laut.....


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2020)

Eine AIO versifft genau so wie eine custom Wakü, daher ist eine AIO nicht wartungsarmer.
Das Wartungsarm kommt bei einer AIO nur durch neukauf dazu, weil eine AIO meist sehr schlecht gewartet werden kann.

Im Gegenteil, mit einer AIO ist es meist schlimmer da die meisten Hersteller Aluminium als Radiatoren verbauen.
Die einzige Ausnahme was mir jetzt so einfällt ist Aphacool, weil sie Teile aus dem custom Bereich verwenden und ihre Radiatoren auch aus Kupfer bestehen.

Der einzige Unterschied zwischen einer AIO und einem custom Loop ist das mit einer AIO kein Ausgleichsbehälter verbaut wird und meist nichts erweitert oder gewartet werden kann. Ansonsten ist der Aufbau von der Grundfunktion her identisch, auch wenn eine AIO bereits zusammengebaut ankommt.


----------



## Bandicoot (21. Dezember 2020)

Mach den Seitendeckel vom Tower auf wenn du länger spielst, da kannste noch so soviel tun wie du willst spätestens im Sommer wirds zu viel.
Die Warmluft hat zwei Möglichkeiten, Oben und Hinten.
Oben ist klar gehts durch die AiO und Hinten bekommt es der eine nicht schnell genug raus um das aufheizen des Gehäuses zu verhindern.
Turmkühler wäre ne Option bringt dir evtl 8 Grad wenigen wenn du ein guten nimmst.
Beste Option ist erstmal Deckel auf.


----------



## Richu006 (21. Dezember 2020)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Mach den Seitendeckel vom Tower auf wenn du länger spielst, da kannste noch so soviel tun wie du willst spätestens im Sommer wirds zu viel.
> Die Warmluft hat zwei Möglichkeiten, Oben und Hinten.
> Oben ist klar gehts durch die AiO und Hinten bekommt es der eine nicht schnell genug raus um das aufheizen des Gehäuses zu verhindern.
> Turmkühler wäre ne Option bringt dir evtl 8 Grad wenigen wenn du ein guten nimmst.
> Beste Option ist erstmal Deckel auf.


Oder ein Custom loop mit Externem Radiator... und das Problem ist komplett gegessen xD


----------



## Bandicoot (21. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Oder ein Custom loop mit Externem Radiator... und das Problem ist komplett gegessen xD


Jup, längerfristig schon, ist aber teurer als erstmal den Deckel zu öffnen.


----------



## SFT-GSG (22. Dezember 2020)

Falls jemand das gleiche Gehäuse hat: Ich habe den Staubfilter im Deckel entfernt. Das ganze brauchte ca.7-8C° niedrigere Temperaturen....


----------



## ragnaro3k (22. Dezember 2020)

Vernünftige Wasserkühlung kaufen und nicht diese 0815 Möchtegern Waküs nutzen.


----------



## Janna (22. Dezember 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich würde als erstes versuchen die AIO in die Front vom Gehäuse zu bauen.
> Der Verbrauch der CPU ist ja nicht so gigantisch dass auf der anderen Seite der AIO bolle warme Luft rauskommt.


Das sollte die Lösung sein , die 3 Lüfter vorne dann noch nach oben rausblasend. Hatte das gleiche Problem mit einer 3080. Wenn die ihre 350-450 Watt oben raus ballert wird der Radi zu stark erwärmt. Seit ich die Aio in der Front habe , ist die gpu temp zwar einwenig höher aber die CPU bleibt kühl wie immer.

Habe das R6.


----------



## Sinusspass (22. Dezember 2020)

SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten. Ich mag es gerne Wartungsarm, habe aber schon mit dem Gedanken einer Custom Wakü gespielt, allerdings war das bisher nicht wirklich nötig.


Einmal richtig gebaut ist die durchaus wartungsarm. Du musst eben Komponenten wählen, die nicht bereits prädestiniert sind, um Probleme zu verursachen. Bedenke aber, dass du beim Hardwarewechsel meistens den Kreislauf öffnen musst.


SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Ich brauche wohl auch eher 2 andere Lüfter für die WAKÜ, mit mehr Druck. Momentan hab ich da 2 eloop 140mm von noisblocker drauf, die originalen waren abartig laut.....


Unfug, die 140er eLoops sind richtig geil. Beispiel von mir: Ich baue gerade die Wakü um und habe die letzten Tage einen kleinen Testkreislauf aus meinem Threadripper (340W Verbrauch) und einem 560er (entspricht grob zwei 360ern) am laufen. Bei ca. 20°C Raumtemperatur halten 4 eLoops das Wasser auf 34°C, und das mit etwa 400 Umdrehungen. 
Ist natürlich ein sehr offener Aufbau mit nahezu keinen Restriktionen durch Staubfilter, Schalldämmung und sonst was, aber lüfterseitig absolut unhörbar.

Hast du nicht ne 240er AiO laut Startpost? Da passen 140er eLoops ja gar nicht, oder meinst du 120er? Die leider nicht so toll sind, die 140er Version ist aus eigener Erfahrung deutlich besser.

Klar heizt deine Hardware bisschen mehr, aber auch da sind gute Temperaturen nicht unmöglich, wenn du sie unter Wasser setzt. Gerade bei der 3090, die schließlich säuft wie ein Loch, lohnt sich das. Leider sind die Kühler für die Founders sauteuer, der ganze Spaß wird also schon ins Geld gehen.


SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Falls jemand das gleiche Gehäuse hat: Ich habe den Staubfilter im Deckel entfernt. Das ganze brauchte ca.7-8C° niedrigere Temperaturen....


Klassiker.  Staubfilter sind neben Dämmung im Luftstrom der größte Airflow-Killer.


----------



## SFT-GSG (23. Dezember 2020)

Janna schrieb:


> Das sollte die Lösung sein , die 3 Lüfter vorne dann noch nach oben rausblasend. Hatte das gleiche Problem mit einer 3080. Wenn die ihre 350-450 Watt oben raus ballert wird der Radi zu stark erwärmt. Seit ich die Aio in der Front habe , ist die gpu temp zwar einwenig höher aber die CPU bleibt kühl wie immer.
> 
> Habe das R6.


Funktioniert nicht, da die Schläuche bei mir zu kurz sind. Ich müsste die Wakü drehen, damit die Schläuche oben sind, was eher ungünstig ist wenn der Radiator gleichzeitig als Ausgleichsbehälter dient.


Sinusspass schrieb:


> Hast du nicht ne 240er AiO laut Startpost? Da passen 140er eLoops ja gar nicht, oder meinst du 120er? Die leider nicht so toll sind, die 140er Version ist aus eigener Erfahrung deutlich besser.


Die AIO ist 280, hab das eben im Startpost korrigiert. Ich bin ernsthalt am überlegen das ganze gegen gegen einen DarkRockPro4 zu tauschen und somit oben im deckel 3 eloop140 zu verbauen, welche dann nicht durch den radiator drücken müssen. Von der Breite müsste die founders due Abluft vor dem Kühler nach oben durch schaufeln können. Wieviel davon der Turmkühler aber ansaugt ist die zweite Frage.

Und ich she gerade, der Radiator ist aus alu. Gekauft 2016. taugt der noch was? Ich meine, wrilkch prüfen ob der schon mit Ablagerungen zugedreckt ist, kann ich ja nicht. 

Mit Custom Wakü habe ich leider 0 Erfahrung, und und mal eben knapp 3000€ durch einen Fehler in der Montage meinerseits zu riskieren, will ich nicht wirklich.

Die founders hab ich mir eben wegen dem Kühldesign geholt, die wollte ich gar nicht unter Wasser setzen.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Dezember 2020)

SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Mit Custom Wakü habe ich leider 0 Erfahrung, und und mal eben knapp 3000€ durch einen Fehler in der Montage meinerseits zu riskieren, will ich nicht wirklich.


Das kann dir aber auch mit einer AIO eher oder genau so passieren, da dort nur ein kleiner Radiator mit etwas Wasser aufgefüllt ist und im Hochsommer da einiges an Wassertemperatur erzeugt werden kann. Es sind daher schon AIOs ausgelaufen, bei den custom Loops kann es zwar auch passieren, aber eher unwahrscheinlicher, da der Loop meist besser ausgerüstet ist und auch besser überwacht wird. Mir persönlich ist auch schon was ausgelaufen, aber nur mit Umbauten und noch nie während des Betriebs. Mit Umbauten sollte ein System ehe nicht mit Spannung mit laufen, so das es dann nicht viel ausmacht wenn ohne Spannung irgendwas etwas nass wird.



SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Mit Custom Wakü habe ich leider 0 Erfahrung,


Die meisten Leute die sich solch eine Wasserkühlung das erste mal zusammenbauen haben 0 Erfahrungen damit, denn es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. Es gibt aber genug Seiten um sich zu informieren oder zu beraten.
Zum Beispiel hier im Forum oder auch bei mir auf meiner Webseite: https://pc-aquacooling.de


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Dezember 2020)

Habs auch hinbekommen, sollte man sich einfach nur Zeit nehmen, das ist echt keine große Wissenschaft. Hilfe und Unterstützung wirst du hier genug bekommen. Würde heute jeder AiO mehr misstrauen als meinem Loop, der läuft seit Anfang des Jahres ohne einen Eingriff oder Veränderung der Kühlleistung.

Wenn man erstmal jeden Schlauch geschnitten hat und die Fittings Spuren auf den Händen hinterlassen haben, zweifelt man an ganz anderen Sachen aber nicht, ob das dicht bleibt.

PS: Wollte den Loop genau noch 1mal umbasteln, musste dann 3 Tage warten bis die Finger und Hände weit genug verheilt waren, um der Belastung der Fittings standzuhalten. Das ist alles dicht, für die nächsten 10 Jahre.

Würde das jederzeit wieder machen, war auch mein erster Versuch.


----------



## Sinusspass (23. Dezember 2020)

Custom Wakü lernt man schon, für den Zusammenbau kann man auch hier in der Helferliste nachschauen, ob sich in der Nähe jemand findet, der das macht. Die Zusammenstellung kannst du hier im Forum ja machen, ist kein Problem.


----------



## SFT-GSG (23. Dezember 2020)

Danke für die Antworten.

Eine Frage habe ich noch:

Ich habe heute morgen den Radiator abgebaut und wollte schauen ob er in die front passt. passte aber nicht weil die Schläuche zu kurz waren, also wieder auf die selbe Position im Deckel. Den Waküblock hab ich dabei NICHT von der CPU genommen, also quasi nur den Radiator bewegt.

Jetzt habe ich im schnitt 5C°, teilweise sogar über 10C° (CCD Die 83C° zu 96C°) weniger maximal Temperatur. 

Ich kann mir das jetzt nur erklären, das der CPU Kühler aus Kupfer und der Radiator aus Alu besteht und bei verdrehen der Schläuche, bzw. der Bewegung des Radiators sich Ablagerungen gelöst haben? Die Wakü ist jetzt auch mindestens 3,5 Jahre alt. Anders kann ich mir das eigentlich nicht erklären.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Dezember 2020)

Nein da wird sich Luft bewegt haben, leider eines der Nachteile von einer AIO, da kein Ausgleichsbehälter wie bei einem cutom Loop verbaut  ist. Nach so langer Zeit verdunstet auch mit der Zeit Wasser. Kannst aber auch schauen ob da irgendwo eine Schraube dran ist zu nachfüllen. Das mit dem Alu und dem Kupfer ist zwar nicht verkehrt, aber hier oxidiert eher mit der Zeit der Kühler von innen.


----------



## Todesklinge (23. Dezember 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Nein da wird sich Luft bewegt haben, leider eines der Nachteile von einer AIO, da kein Ausgleichsbehälter wie bei einem cutom Loop verbaut  ist. Nach so langer Zeit verdunstet auch mit der Zeit Wasser. Kannst aber auch schauen ob da irgendwo eine Schraube dran ist zu nachfüllen. Das mit dem Alu und dem Kupfer ist zwar nicht verkehrt, aber hier oxidiert eher mit der Zeit der Kühler von innen.


Muss der Wärmetauscher aus Kupfer oder Alu sein?
Ich stehe vor dem gleichen Problem wie der TE. Nur die 3090 fehlt noch.

Könnte man nicht eine AiO nehmen die man später noch erweitern kann, um daraus ein Hybrid-Custom Wasserkühlung zu machen?
Soweit ich nich falsch informiert bin, wäre nur die Arctic Freezer Liquid II 360-420mm dazu imstande?

Die 3090 Founders möchte ich später auch noch mit Wasser kühlen, aber vorrübergehend (um die Kosten derzeit zu reduzieten) mit Luft/Wasser kühlen. Also CPU mit Wasser und GPU mit Luft.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Dezember 2020)

Aluminium ist ja im Grunde nicht das Problem, aber es gibt da eine Chemische Reaktion wenn Kupfer mit Aluminium zusammen kommt. Da ein Kühler und Anschlüsse usw. aus Kupfer bzw. Messing bestehen ist dieses das Problem, wo mit der Zeit solch ein Kühler von innen anfängt zu oxidieren und sich zusetzt. Das wird sich dann in Sache Kühlung und Durchfluss bemerkbar machen. Zwar soll Korrosionsschutz in der Kühlflüssigkeit dagegen wirken, aber damit wird es eher nur raus gezögert und nicht gänzlich gemieden.

Radiatoren aus Alu wird oft mit AIOs verbaut und so richtig übernommen können diese Radiatoren auch nicht, weil die Anschlüsse dazu meist auf Tüllen verklebt sind und der Durchmesser der Tüllen auch so ein Problem ist. Die einzige Ausnahme sind AIOs von Alphacool, denn hier werden Teile verbaut die aus dem custom Wakü Bereich kommen. Die Radiatoren bestehen aus Kupfer und die Anschlüsse sind mit 1/4 Zoll Gewinde ausgestattet, so das später auch eigene Anschlüsse mit Schlauch oder Hardtube verwendet werden können. Diese AIOs sind auch jederzeit erweiterbar und beinhalten sogar Schnellkupplungen da hierzu auch Zubehör verkauft wird was einfach nur angeschlossen wird. Es ist aber auch kein Problem hier selbst einiges umzubauen oder zu erweitern. Wie z.B. die AIO von Rechner meines Sohnes mit einem Temperatursensor, einem Quadro als Lüftersteuerung und einem zusätzlichem 360er Radiator.


----------



## Richu006 (23. Dezember 2020)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Muss der Wärmetauscher aus Kupfer oder Alu sein?
> Ich stehe vor dem gleichen Problem wie der TE. Nur die 3090 fehlt noch.
> 
> Könnte man nicht eine AiO nehmen die man später noch erweitern kann, um daraus ein Hybrid-Custom Wasserkühlung zu machen?
> ...


auf die 3080 ti warten... und das gesparte Geld von Anfang an in eine custom Wasserkühlung investieren.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> auf die 3080 ti warten... und das gesparte Geld von Anfang an in eine custom Wasserkühlung investieren.


In der aktuellen Lage mit der Lieferbarkeit von 1 Einheit auf 1000 hungrige Käufer und 10 Bots oben drauf, ist das warten keine gute Idee.

Die beste Lösung ist einfach eine FE 3080 oder 3090 kaufen oder eine günstige 3090 wo der Waterblock druffpasst und gut ist. 

Das war schon die letzten Jahre so, wer wartet, verliert. 
3900X habe ich für 529€ am Release-Tag geschossen - der war dann lange deutlich drüber. 
1080Ti auch am Anfang geholt - war billig, dann durch Mining etc. ist der Preis explodiert.
Die Liste geht endlos so weiter.


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Dezember 2020)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Muss der Wärmetauscher aus Kupfer oder Alu sein?
> Ich stehe vor dem gleichen Problem wie der TE. Nur die 3090 fehlt noch.
> 
> Könnte man nicht eine AiO nehmen die man später noch erweitern kann, um daraus ein Hybrid-Custom Wasserkühlung zu machen?
> ...



AiO erweitern ist nur ne Bastellösung. Die Pumpen darin sind auch nicht unbedingt die kraftvollsten. Bei ner Eisbaer kann man den Radi weiter nutzen, aber dann hört auch auf (von zwei 2 AiO Pumpen halte ICH nichts).
Die Liquid Freezer 2 ist dafür nicht gedacht.


----------



## SFT-GSG (23. Dezember 2020)

Gibts einen Thread mit einer Beispiel Custom Wakü? Was man alles dafür benötigt, ich brauche erstmal keine hardtubes, normale Schläuche tun es auch.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Dezember 2020)

SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Gibts einen Thread mit einer Beispiel Custom Wakü? Was man alles dafür benötigt, ich brauche erstmal keine hardtubes, normale Schläuche tun es auch.











						Checkliste - Wasserkühlung - PC-AQUACOOLING' Wasserkühlung & Computer Support
					

Um eine Wasserkühlung zusammenstellen zu können eignet sich eine Checkliste zu erstellen. In diesem Artikel listen wir mal alles was für eine Wasserkühlung benötigt wird und stellen eine Checkliste zusammen.




					pc-aquacooling.de


----------



## SFT-GSG (23. Dezember 2020)

Taugt das was? Alphacool Hurricane Set

Alternativ würde ich mir den Eisbär 420 ansehen wollen, ist erstmal billiger und ich könnte ja dann den Radiator weiter verwenden, oder?


----------



## IICARUS (23. Dezember 2020)

Die VPP755 war früher sehr bekannt für Ausfälle und der Schlauch bezüglich dem Weichmacher auch nicht der Beste.
Aber wenn du dir selbst was zusammenstellst wirst du auch etwa da hin kommen.

Zum Beispiel: https://www.aquatuning.de/AtsdCartSave/load/key/ac14c7bb35816d1c0454e88e355b0a9b
CPU-Kühler und Pumpe bzw. AGB sind jetzt nur Beispiele und geht auch noch günstiger.



SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Alternativ würde ich mir den Eisbär 420 ansehen wollen, ist erstmal billiger und ich könnte ja dann den Radiator weiter verwenden, oder?


Den Radiator davon kannst immer mit verwenden, den Kühler im Prinzip auch, nur solltest du dann noch eine Pumpe dazu setzen wird dein Kreislauf noch größer.


----------



## SFT-GSG (23. Dezember 2020)

Danke!


----------



## Richu006 (23. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin tatsächlich auch mit einer "Eisbär" ins Wakü abenteuer gestartet... bin allerdings bereits 3 Wochen später auf den Geschmack gekommen... wollte erst die "Eisbär" mit Hardtubes ausstatten (ist ja möglich dank G1/4 Zoll gewinden) aber hab dann direkt auch die GPU umgebaut und komplett aus Custom umgestellt.

Ich hätte mir die Eisbär also getrost sparen können. Allerdings wie ihr sagt, ich konnte zumindest den Radiator noch weiter verwenden 

Die VPP 775 ist eigentlich eine Absolute Hammerpumpe... Das Teil ist leise vom feinsten! jede normale D5 ist ein Dampfhammer dagegen (Jammern auf hohem niveau).

Leider hat sich bei mir die Pumpe etwa jedes 3 e mal entschieden nicht anzulaufen... dann musste ich dann ausschalten, wieder einschalten usw. manchmal 4 bis 5x, danach ist sie wieder gelauffen. War also immer eine Glückssache ob sie anspringt oder nicht. Wenn sie aber einmal lief, dann lief sie auch durch (Zumindest bei mir)

Wenn sie läuft ist sie super. Aber ich habe trotzdem keine mehr im System. Lieber eine etwas lautere, dafür aber zuverlässige Pumpe!


----------



## IICARUS (23. Dezember 2020)

Habe letztens die D5 Next Pumpe testen können und bin von der Pumpe sehr begeistert.

Kostet zwar mehr, aber dafür bietet sie an Elektronik sehr viel. Im Prinzip muss dann keine separate Lüftersteuerung dazu gekauft werden und die Pumpe lässt sich auch super per Aquasuite steuern. Hatte oben den Kombi dazu nicht ausgewählt, weil die Pumpe mit AGB zusammen schon ein Stotzen Preis erreicht. Aber der AGB aus echtem Glas ist auch sehr zu empfehlen. Habe selbst ein AGB von Watercool mit Echtglas verbaut.



Richu006 schrieb:


> Ich bin tatsächlich auch mit einer "Eisbär" ins Wakü abenteuer gestartet... bin allerdings bereits 3 Wochen später auf den Geschmack gekommen... wollte erst die "Eisbär" mit Hardtubes ausstatten (ist ja möglich dank G1/4 Zoll gewinden) aber hab dann direkt auch die GPU umgebaut und komplett aus Custom umgestellt.


Das ist oft so, einmal in diesem Genus kommen und man ist von solch einer Wakü gefesselt.

Schaut mal in die Galerie mal rein: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/media/
Oder bei uns: https://pc-aquacooling.de/gallery/image-list/


----------



## Richu006 (23. Dezember 2020)

Jap die D5 Next kombo mit ultilube... werkelt such in meinem neusten "build"

Die D5 selbst ist allerdings einfach eine laiing D5... nur die Elektronik kommt von Aquacomputer. Und ja die ist geil<3

Trotzdem ist die vpp775 von Alphacool leiser. Wenn sie den funktionierem würde.  

Alle anderen D5s sind eigentlich von laiing.


----------



## Todesklinge (23. Dezember 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Aluminium ist ja im Grunde nicht das Problem, aber es gibt da eine Chemische Reaktion wenn Kupfer mit Aluminium zusammen kommt. Da ein Kühler und Anschlüsse usw. aus Kupfer bzw. Messing bestehen ist dieses das Problem, wo mit der Zeit solch ein Kühler von innen anfängt zu oxidieren und sich zusetzt. Das wird sich dann in Sache Kühlung und Durchfluss bemerkbar machen. Zwar soll Korrosionsschutz in der Kühlflüssigkeit dagegen wirken, aber damit wird es eher nur raus gezögert und nicht gänzlich gemieden.
> 
> Radiatoren aus Alu wird oft mit AIOs verbaut und so richtig übernommen können diese Radiatoren auch nicht, weil die Anschlüsse dazu meist auf Tüllen verklebt sind und der Durchmesser der Tüllen auch so ein Problem ist. Die einzige Ausnahme sind AIOs von Alphacool, denn hier werden Teile verbaut die aus dem custom Wakü Bereich kommen. Die Radiatoren bestehen aus Kupfer und die Anschlüsse sind mit 1/4 Zoll Gewinde ausgestattet, so das später auch eigene Anschlüsse mit Schlauch oder Hardtube verwendet werden können. Diese AIOs sind auch jederzeit erweiterbar und beinhalten sogar Schnellkupplungen da hierzu auch Zubehör verkauft wird was einfach nur angeschlossen wird. Es ist aber auch kein Problem hier selbst einiges umzubauen oder zu erweitern. Wie z.B. die AIO von Rechner meines Sohnes mit einem Temperatursensor, einem Quadro als Lüftersteuerung und einem zusätzlichem 360er Radiator.


Ich habe aktuell noch die beQuiet Silent Loop 280mm, da ist der Radiator aus Kupfer-Vernickelt. Könnte ich diesen füe eine Custom Wakü nehmen?

Das herumgebastel mit Wasser im PC ist der reinste Alptraum, ein Tropfen auf die Elektronik und das Teil ist im Eimer.

Gibt es denn nichts moderneres als Wasser oder Lufkühlung?

Ich habe starke Zweifel das man eine 3090 Founders + 5950x zusammen mit Luft kühlen kann. Die heisse Lufr der 3090 bläst ja baulich bedingt direkt auf did CPU und wenn die dann die CPU mit der heissen Luft kühlen muss...

Obwohl ich das beQuiet Dark Base Pro 900 habe ist es da drinn schon sehr eng geworden.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Dezember 2020)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Ich habe aktuell noch die beQuiet Silent Loop 280mm, da ist der Radiator aus Kupfer-Vernickelt. Könnte ich diesen füe eine Custom Wakü nehmen?


Die neuen die jetzt erschienen sind nicht, aber deine Silentloop war noch eine Koparation mit Alphacool und hier wurde auch ein Radiator von Alphacool genutzt... also ja, kannst nutzen.



Todesklinge schrieb:


> Das herumgebastel mit Wasser im PC ist der reinste Alptraum, ein Tropfen auf die Elektronik und das Teil ist im Eimer.


Normalerweise kann da besonders mit Schlauch nichts passieren, denn Schlauch hängt da Bombefest drauf. Selbst Hardtube ist sehr sicher und fest. Die meisten Probleme kommen nur beim zusammenbauen weil vielleicht ein Anschluss oder Adapter nicht ganz so festgezogen wurde oder was vergessen wurde. Deshalb sollte man sich einiges mit Zewa auslegen und es sollte auch ein separates Netzteil verwendet werden womit nur die Pumpe mit Spannung versorgt wird. Denn Hardware ohne Spannung nimmt kein Schaden, der Schaden kommt erst mit der Spannung. Solle daher was beim befüllen doch nass werden kann es einfach gut getrocknet werden. Mir selbst ist noch nie was während des Betriebs passiert, immer nur mit Umbauten wo ich vielleicht noch was nachziehen musste. Mit meinem letztem Umbau habe ich mein halben Rechner geflutet weil eines der Röhren nicht richtig im Anschluss war und abgesprungen ist. Da dieses beim befüllen passiert ist und mein System ehe keine Spannung anliegen hatte ist nichts passiert. Mein Rechner läuft heute nach 10 Monate immer noch Problemlos.

Mit einer AIO wird es natürlich schwieriger was nachzufüllen, da hier kein AGB mit verbaut ist.



Todesklinge schrieb:


> Gibt es denn nichts moderneres als Wasser oder Lufkühlung?


Was heißt moderner? Wasser ist schon sehr effektiv, sonst würde man sich bei der Fahrzeugtechnik auch schon Gedanken dazu gemacht haben.


----------



## TrueRomance (24. Dezember 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> der war dann lange deutlich drüber.
> 1080Ti auch am Anfang geholt - war billig, dann durch Mining etc. ist der Preis explodiert.


Dazwischen hatten die GPUs aber einen Tiefstpreise.
Gtx1080 ging von 750 auf 550 runter bevor die Preise durch mining explodierten.


----------



## SFT-GSG (24. Dezember 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel: https://www.aquatuning.de/AtsdCartSave/load/key/ac14c7bb35816d1c0454e88e355b0a9b
> CPU-Kühler und Pumpe bzw. AGB sind jetzt nur Beispiele und geht auch noch günstiger.


Der AGB ist leider erst in 2 Monaten Lieferbar, gibt's da eine brauchbare alternative? Frohes Fest!

Die Eiszapfen sind auch schon weg, kein Gutes Jahr für alle die Aufrüsten wollen.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Dezember 2020)

Ja...

https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...00-ausgleichsbehaelter-mit-d5-pwm-pumpe?c=333
Oder Pumpe und AGB selbst zusammen stellen.
AGB z.B. https://shop.watercool.de/HEATKILLER-Tube-150-D5
Gibt es aber auch für DDC Pumpen oder ohne Pumpenaufsatz und dann kann eine Pumpe inkl. Top auch separat verbaut werden.

Ich habe z.B. einen 150er Tube verbaut und die Pumpe dann unter der Decke separat verbaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pumpe:

https://shop.watercool.de/WCP-D5-PWM
https://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3785
(Die D5 Next ist eine sehr gute Pumpe inkl. Elektronik und Aquasuite Softwaresteuerung. leider momentan auch nicht lieferbar.)



SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Die Eiszapfen sind auch schon weg, kein Gutes Jahr für alle die Aufrüsten wollen.


Meine Zustammenstellung war nur ein Beispiel um dir zu zeigen wie es geht, du kannst auch selbst Komponente und Teile suchen die auch Lieferbar sind. Klar bei der Pumpe und AGB kann es hier schon Probleme zur Zeit geben, aber Anschlüsse gibt es in unterschiedliche Ausführung und auch von Hersteller. Beim Anschluss musst du nur auf die Art des Anschlusses achten und das der Schlauch die gleiche Größe hat. Bitte schau dazu in dem Link was ich eingestellt habe, weil ich darin alles was wichtig ist genau beschrieben habe.

Zum Beispiel kannst auch hier Anschlüsse bekommen: https://bykski.de/16-10
AGBs und andere Komponente haben sie dort auch, nur halt vom Hersteller Bykski.


----------



## SFT-GSG (24. Dezember 2020)

Danke für die Hilfe, jetzt ist übrigens pünktlich zum 24.12. die Corsair verreckt. Schein echt Luft oder sonstwas im System zu sein. Hatte ich es sonst, das ccd1 bei 96 grad kochte und dann runter taktete, ist es heute, nachdem ich den Radiator wieder etwas bewegt habe, ccd2 was im idle bei 84 grad kocht und ccd1 bei 40 grad rumdümpelt. 

Sonst war es immer anders rum, zumal ccd1 der bessere kern ist und die Hauptlast trägt.

Nunja, da lohnt sich das wegwerfen wenigstens... nie wieder AIO geschlossen.....

Werde mich mal mit der custom beschäftigen, bis dahin muss es ein dark rock 4 pro richten...5950x im 45W Korsett macht auch keine laune......


----------



## Sinusspass (24. Dezember 2020)

Dem kannst du doch sicher bisschen mehr Saft erlauben, der stirbt schon nicht, sondern bremst höchstens.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Dezember 2020)

Du kannst auch mal am Radiator oder am Kühler schauen ob da eine kleine Schraube ist, denn die haben normalerweise eine kleine Schraube um destilliertes Wasser nachfüllen zu können. Aber macht das im ausgebautem Zustand, nicht das dir Wasser auf die Hardware spritzt.

Diese Schrauben befinden sich oft unter einem Garantiesiegel.
Sollte dies der Fall sein kannst mit einer kleinen Spritze versuchen destilliertes Wasser einzufüllen.


----------



## Sinusspass (24. Dezember 2020)

Ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine AiO vor mir, bei der das der Fall war. Gut, ich hab seit Jahren auch keine verbaut, aber soweit ich das weiß, ist die Nachfüllschraube eher Ausnahme als Regel. Sofern sich an der Stelle aber keine Luft angesammelt hat, ist die Schraube ohnehin nutzlos.


----------



## SFT-GSG (27. Dezember 2020)

Nachdem ich nun jeden Millimeter vermessen habe, komme ich zum Schluss dass das define 7 von fratal mein drittes aber letztes Gehäuse von dehnen war. Laut Datenblatt darf da ein 420mm Radi in den Deckel und ein 360 in die front......im Deckel würd es passen, allerdings darf da alles maximal 4cm dick sein (inkl.Lüfter) was das ganze eher sinnlos macht...Spielzeug brauch ich da nicht verbauen. Meine Custom Ambitionen sind erstmal dahin....

Luftkühlung wird auch von der 3090 "vernichtet" die macht aus dem Dark Rock 4 pro einen grill.

Jetzt bin ich wieder bei AIO hängen geblieben. Arctic Liquid 420mm schon bestellt und gleich wieder storniert ....38mm dicke nur für Radi kollidiert schon ohne Lüfter mir dem Mainboard VRAM Kühler. vom Ram rede ich erst gar nicht.

jetzt die 360mm variante Bestellt....mit dicken Bauchweh. 120mm Lüftern trau ich nicht die Leistung zu.

 Am Liebsten wäre es, wenn die den Radiator in der Front verbauen könnte und im Deckel 3x140mm Lüfter für die "Drecksarbeit".

ABER: Da die 45cm Schlauch sicher nicht bis zum Boden reichen werden (muss über die 3090 drüber und die ist zu fett), ist für die front Montage die einzigste Möglichkeit das teil mit den Anschlüssen nach oben zu verbauen.

Ich weiß das das "suboptimal" ist. Die Pumpe ist aber niedriger als der Anschlusspunkt am Radiator. Geht das trotzdem? Ich weis das bei der AIO der Radiator auch Ausgleichsbehälter ist und sich oben die Luft sammelt....

Was kann passieren? Zieht die pumpe Luft? Habe jetzt gelesen, dass neuere AIOs voll gefüllt sind und keine Luft zirkulieren würde.


----------



## TrueRomance (27. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=01nKe-DIFfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der hat oben nen 360er Radi incl. Luffis drin ohne Probleme.

Auch sind 360er kein Spielzeug. Nen 420er oben und 360er vorn bekommst du in die wenigsten Gehäuse rein. Die würden vorn oben kollidieren.

Und wenn du die stärksten Luffis willst, greifst du zu den Noctua NF A12x25. Die lassen alle 140er im Schatten stehen.

Am Ende spielt es wahrscheinlich keine Rolle ob 360 oder 420mm


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Dezember 2020)

SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nun jeden Millimeter vermessen habe, komme ich zum Schluss dass das define 7 von fratal mein drittes aber letztes Gehäuse von dehnen war. Laut Datenblatt darf da ein 420mm Radi in den Deckel und ein 360 in die front.....


Das Handbuch (online verfügbar) sagt dir ganz genau, was du verbauen kannst und welche Kombinationen möglich sind. Alles auf einmal geht nie. 
Da ist Fractal wenigstens insofern besser als die anderen, dass sie es wenigstens angeben und nicht den Nutzer herausfinden lassen, was geht und was nicht.


SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Ich weiß das das "suboptimal" ist. Die Pumpe ist aber niedriger als der Anschlusspunkt am Radiator. Geht das trotzdem? Ich weis das bei der AIO der Radiator auch Ausgleichsbehälter ist und sich oben die Luft sammelt....
> 
> Was kann passieren? Zieht die pumpe Luft? Habe jetzt gelesen, dass neuere AIOs voll gefüllt sind und keine Luft zirkulieren würde.


Die AiO-Montage wird im Bezug auf Luft mehr oder weniger überschätzt. Ohne separaten Ausgleichsbehälter hat man, wenn Luft hineinkommt, immer irgendwo einen Punkt, wo sie sich sammelt. 
Natürlich ist es schlechter, wenn der Kühler ganz oben sitzt, aber das bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass sich die Luft dann zwingend dort ansammelt, nur weil es der höchste Punkt ist. Sie wird sich da ansammeln, wo der Durchfluss lokal am niedrigsten ist und wo sie schlecht weg kommt. 
Klar, wenn in der Pumpe welche ist, bekommt man sie nicht nur schwer weg, aber meist bekommt man sie noch weg. Wenn nicht, ist das Pech. Das wird aber nicht unbedingt passieren. Die Radiatorvorkammern und die Kammer am Ende sind die Bereiche, wo sich am ehesten Luft ansammeln wird, ob die von da aus weiter transportiert wird, kommt dann auf die Flüssigkeit und die Stärke der Pumpe an. Dabei muss sich die Luft nicht in der Pumpe sammeln. Das kann mit jedem Aufbau vorkommen. 
Bevor so ein Theater wegen dem Aufbau veranstaltet wurde, wurden AiOs auch in allen erdenklichen Positionen verbaut und sind teilweise jahrelang nicht ausgefallen.

Da lob ich mir meinen Ausgleichsbehälter.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Dezember 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine AiO vor mir, bei der das der Fall war. Gut, ich hab seit Jahren auch keine verbaut, aber soweit ich das weiß, ist die Nachfüllschraube eher Ausnahme als Regel.


Kann gut möglich sein, denn ich kenne dieses jetzt auch nur von einer Cooler Master AIO. Wobei sich jeweils immer eine Schraube am Radiator und Kühler unterhalb eines Garantie Siegel befinden. Wem das nicht bekannt ist und diesen Siegel nicht abmacht der wird auch denken das da nichts ist.


----------



## Blende8 (27. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe mir einen AGB und D5 Pumpe bei https://shop.watercool.de gekauft. Die haben zwar bis zum 04.01.21 geschlossen aber alles auf Lager


----------



## SFT-GSG (27. Dezember 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Es geht mir darum, das die founders die Luft nach oben zum Radiator befördert, der muss damit erstmal klar kommen. Darum wollte ich die 360 in der Front montieren und oben dürfen dann entspannt 3x140mm eloop absaugen.

In Front geht aber wegen der Schlauchlänge nur mit Anschlüssen nach oben.

Und laut Handbuch soll ja im Deckel Platz für einen 420mm sein, darum hatte ich das ding gekauft....und weil es das define7xl nicht in weis gab.


----------



## TrueRomance (27. Dezember 2020)

Achso, der 420er ist breiter als ein 360er und würde bei über 4cm Dicke mit dem MB kollidieren?


----------



## SFT-GSG (27. Dezember 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Achso, der 420er ist breiter als ein 360er und würde bei über 4cm Dicke mit dem MB kollidieren?


Ja, der 360 passt "über" das Bord weil er nicht so tief ist. Momentan ist eine 280corsair (schafft nur noch 65W). Verbaut. Die ist nur 3cm dick (Radi) und die Lüfter musste ich schon versetzen, weil die sonst mit spawakühler und RAM kollidieren.  So ist bei dem Gehäuse nur auf dem Papier Platz für ein 420 Radi. Und das nehme ich fractal übel.


----------



## Janna (28. Dezember 2020)

Schläuche oben in der Front, solange der höchste Punkt vom Loop der Radi ist, ist auch nicht so schlimm, da ging es überwiegend um „akustische“ Nachteile. Im worst case lebt die Aio dann 5 statt 6 Jahre etc.

Was kritisch ist, ist wenn die Pumpe das höchste Glied vom Loop ist. Das sollte man sogut es geht vermeiden. Da es die Lebensdauer drastisch wohl verkürzt bei Aios.

Hast du denn auch probiert den Radi in der Front per Push zu verbauen?
Ich musste das bei mir auch machen, damit die Schläuche lang genug sind , wegen der fetten Aorus Karte.
Das r6 hat ja die gleichen Maße wie das r7 und denke nicht dass die Schläuche von meiner Aio länger sind. Ein Freund hat die gleiche config wie du (FE 3090 + r7) und konnte die 360er H150i icue xt auch in der Front montieren mit Schläuche unten.

Edit: Ja im Deckel kollidiert bei mir das Teil auch mit dem RAM weshalb ich die auch in der Front einbauen musste. Mit einer 360er wäre es durch die geringere Breite kein Problem gewesen.


----------

